# 19" rims non-lowered suspension



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

19" rims non-lowered suspension


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

itr_1211 said:


> Tires currently on my S3, are 225/40/18. I should've got the mag ride with the 19's, kicking myself for not getting it.
> I like the firmness of the stock ride and don't want to lower it. Has anyone put 19's on their ride with 235/35/19 and noticed an increase in the wheel gap? That's my main worry
> I know the S with magride comes with the 235/35/19 setup and the wheel gap isn't bad at all. Rims I'm thinking of are the BBS XA 19 x 8.5 et 46 with 235/35/19 Michelin pss .
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.


Stock S3 225/40/18 Continental has an overall height of 25.1" while the 235/35/19 PSS tire has a overall height of 25.5". So the 235/35/19 is 0.4" taller, which means the tire will be closer to the fender by 0.2", meaning it will actually reduce wheel gap by 0.2", or 5.08mm for Canadians. Visually however, lower the profile of the tire, the bigger the wheel gap usually "appears" to be. I run 245/35/19 tires, and it reduced the wheel gap perfectly, even before I lowered my S3. Side benefit is it grips better, you save a little on your odometer readings(shows a little less miles than you actually drove ).

Hope this helps.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

CbutterK said:


> Stock S3 225/40/18 Continental has an overall height of 25.1" while the 235/35/19 PSS tire has a overall height of 25.5". So the 235/35/19 is 0.4" taller, which means the tire will be closer to the fender by 0.2", meaning it will actually reduce wheel gap by 0.2", or 5.08mm for Canadians. Visually however, lower the profile of the tire, the bigger the wheel gap usually "appears" to be. I run 245/35/19 tires, and it reduced the wheel gap perfectly, even before I lowered my S3. Side benefit is it grips better, you save a little on your odometer readings(shows a little less miles than you actually drove ).
> 
> Hope this helps.


is the height for non mag vs mag ride the same ?


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

T1no said:


> is the height for non mag vs mag ride the same ?


According to H&R, the Magride appears to be about .25" higher than the non Magride suspension.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

I *believe* there is a setting to indicate 18" tires vs 19" tires, for the purposes of the odometer accuracy.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

itr_1211 said:


> Thank you very much! this definitely helps!!
> Right now I have 3 finger gap in the front and 2 finger gap in the rear. That shouldn't change after swapping 19's?


Glad to help. Yeah, I think you can still slide the same fingers in there, but it should feel tighter... Umm, I guess you can use lubrication if you still insist on poking that many fingers in there after swapping in the 19's. Oh man, that didn't sound appropriate for this forum, lol... :beer:


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

davera3 said:


> I *believe* there is a setting to indicate 18" tires vs 19" tires, for the purposes of the odometer accuracy.


Yes. My understanding is that with VCDS, you can change the diameter settings between standard & tall. I never tried, but I think this was done by AUDI due to the diameter difference between the 18 vs the 19 set up from the factory. Mine came with the 18's, so I am assuming that my odometer is reading a little less than actual, since I am running the 245/35/19, which is even taller than the facotry 235/35/19. I've ran 255/35/19 as well, with no issues, and I've even heard of people running 245/40/19, which is over an inch taller than the 18's!


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

itr_1211 said:


> did you notice your headlights out of alignment? did you have to adjust them with just swapping to 19's? (without lowering)


No, with just the swap to 19's I did not notice any change in the headlight alignment. However, With the H&R Supersport springs installed, I needed to realign it. I have the non LED lights, and all I had to do was turn the Height adjuster screw(The white vertical one) one full turn to bring the alignment back to normal.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

itr_1211 said:


> can also use butter if lube fails


Umm... yes, Butter has been known to replace lube in certain situations..:laugh: But it won't be good on your tires for traction...:facepalm:


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

does any one actually done this with pictures
standard stock NON mag ride on 19 inch


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

T1no said:


> does any one actually done this with pictures
> standard stock NON mag ride on 19 inch


Yes I was running 19x8.5 VMR V710's with 235/35/19 rubber for about two months on my standard non mag ride suspension S3. I had no complaints with the ride quality, but then got the itching to go with a mild drop. Recently I had H&R sport springs installed (which are perfect in every way). 

As far as wheel gap, I wouldn't say it got any better or worse by switching to the 19" wheels.. The gap remains regardless when you stick with the stock suspension, another reason why I opted to get springs.:thumbup:
Here is a thread with some pictures before lowering, hope this helps:beer::beer:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7158495-Wheels-Installed


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

turbo slc 2.9l said:


> Yes I was running 19x8.5 VMR V710's with 235/35/19 rubber for about two months on my standard non mag ride suspension S3. I had no complaints with the ride quality, but then got the itching to go with a mild drop. Recently I had H&R sport springs installed (which are perfect in every way).
> 
> As far as wheel gap, I wouldn't say it got any better or worse by switching to the 19" wheels.. The gap remains regardless when you stick with the stock suspension, another reason why I opted to get springs.:thumbup:
> Here is a thread with some pictures before lowering, hope this helps:beer::beer:
> ...


thank you with the visual. nice color

for everyone else viewing pleasure. more at the original thread


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

T1no said:


> thank you with the visual. nice color
> 
> for everyone else viewing pleasure. more at the original thread


great looking ride. getting ready to lower my S3 and Vorsteiner is getting ready to make the FF-101 for the S3 in July


----------

